# 45 long colt



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I just bought a Henry in 45 long Colt. Have any of you seen this ammo near Orange Beach area? I could probably get to Pensacola if I need to?
Also do any of you have any e xperience with this gun or this round?


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been reloading and shooting this round for a wile now and really like it, I shoot it out of a Rossi, what do you want to do with it hunt or target? Sorry can't help with where to get ammo.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Probably hunting. Rounds I have located are over$1 per round, so it's a little Pricey for target shooting.
I mainly bought it because the gun is so cool looking. Brass receiver and 20" octaganol barrel sure looks good.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

do you reload yet?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I sold all my reloading equipment about 8 years ago. I wish I had it back.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I found a box of 100 reloaded for $55 today. They have 7.5 gr green dot pushing a 200grain lead bullet. I hope they will be ok for target practice.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I have found no load data for 200 gr. lean bullet with green dot powder, you can go to Alliant powder [green dot]click on "ask the expert's" which is what I did and they will reply back if it is safe or not. Have you shoot any of them yet? If so how did they do, how does the primer look?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I did find a load data for 8 grains of green dot on line. The ammo looks great for reloads. Brass looks more like factory new with no evidence of having been reloaded.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I found data in Lyman 4th edition pg. 285 for a load of green dot start grn. of 6.9 to start with a cup pressure of 10,600 vel. of934 fps to max load of 7.7 w/1028 fps and a cup pressure12500 w/ vel. 1028 fps


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks, I'll let you know how they shoot.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Have you tried them yet?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Not yet. I have to admit that I bought this gun and ammo for a buddy. I will be delivering it in a couple of weeks. I hope we will go to range then.


----------

